# Roaches in Drop Ceiling voids



## JPM (Nov 21, 2008)

I am wondering how to attack a kitchen with moderate to severe roach problem. Besides cleaning well to reduce food options, I was thinking of applying gel bait in high contact areas and dusting along baseboards and plumbing entries (along with sealing them!). My question is what to do about the void area above the ceiling tiles ... I have read that bombs do not really work well so what should get applied up there to help out?

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Time to call in a real exterminator.


----------



## gmaint (Feb 21, 2014)

_Have you removed the cover plates for the switches and recepticals?
Concur with the other poster, call a pro.
_


----------



## ChristineRudolp (Sep 3, 2014)

Basically spray them above the void area ceiling tiles which includes been recently cleaned out concentrating on almost any floors.


----------

